# Two year target contract



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm looking for some advice on a target snow plowing contract. They are asking me to sign a fix rate contract and I'm looking for some advice before I make a final decision. There is 1 acre of plowing and a lot of sidewalk. Though the sidewalk was hard to measure on find lot size I think I came up with a half acre of sidewalk if that makes sense, I could be wrong. What is a contract like this worth??? Should I do a fixed contract?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Who contact you?


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

1olddogtwo;2061198 said:


> Who contact you?


Ferrandino and sons


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

datank450;2061237 said:


> Ferrandino and sons


Please research and then walk better yet run

I've never seen a Target store with one acre lot.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

1olddogtwo;2061243 said:


> Please research and then walk better yet run


Yep. Do a search on here for them. I've heard nothing good.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

datank450;2061237 said:


> Ferrandino and sons


Google their name before you go any further.


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

Camden;2061251 said:


> Google their name before you go any further.


Thanks guys.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2061243 said:


> Please research and then walk better yet run
> 
> I've never seen a Target store with one acre lot.


Exactly what OD said, research the name and a 1 acre lot doesnt seem right to me.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Take that contract to your attorney, who does it protect, you or them?
And who assumes all the responsibility? :salute:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Randall Ave;2061257 said:


> Take that contract to your attorney, who does it protect, you or them?
> And who assumes all the responsibility? :salute:


U no that answer.

Op, it's a little late in the game them to be looking for a contractor isn't it, that should tell you something.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

In Pittsburg, you would think so, mabey the last guy crunched his numbers, and found his wallet empty.


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

Randall Ave;2061287 said:


> In Pittsburg, you would think so, mabey the last guy crunched his numbers, and found his wallet empty.


LOL!!! Your probably so right.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

At a former employer we did a target that I believe was part of a three business site for us from (I think) Brickman. Target was weird because they had it set up so that we didnt have to shovel during store hours but after hours it was up to us. But we had to plow whenever it was snowing. It was a mess because this target had underground parking emergency exits everywhere thy never shoveled the walks they said they would.


----------



## cowbay (Dec 7, 2009)

If you want to work a site and get paid $.50 on the dollar than go right ahead. Best way to make money here is to do something else


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Randall Ave;2061287 said:


> In Pittsburg, you would think so, mabey the last guy crunched his numbers, and found his wallet empty.


I think I know that guy. Got a higher paying job working at Target!He's the dude collecting the carts.


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

Steer clear of FN'Sons


----------

